#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Play as Female Protagonist in Assassins Creed Odyssey!!!

## Assassin

Recently the *Assassins Creed Odyssey* Trailer has been released in E3. Usually Assassins Creed Story line up based on Male Assassins but it's a good news to follow the story using Female Protagonist. In Odyssey's case, Dumont said, there are two possible matches for DNA for the person whose life she is trying to experience, which is the explanation for why players can choose who they control. Which is allows you to play as *ALEXIOS* (Male Assassin) and *KASSANDRA* (Female Assassin).
​assassins-creed-odessey.jpg

----------

